# 85 300zx none turbo mods......



## black300zx (Jan 5, 2005)

hey guys how is everyone doing? Well I been trying to sell the ole' 85 300zx, and just cant seem to find a buyer so it seems I am stuck with her, so I guess it's project time! That's why I'm here now, was wondering if someoen could tell me some quick cheap mods I could do to my 85 300zx 2+2 it's not a turbo it's the 3.0ltr Not really looking for cosmetic mods, (although I would love to come into a cow iduction hood) but more so looking for other mods or performance mods as well. Any help would be greatly appriciated!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Turbo it simple as that...

http://www.redz31.com/pages/turbo.html


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

after a good tune up you could go with a basic higher flowing intake and exhaust for a good start


----------

